# Tricolor litter.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just wanted to show you guys one of my current litters, 5 tricolor and 1 splashed baby.

The daddy; TAMs Smashing Content, splashed fox showtype:









Mommy; Chatsworths Allegra, tricolor:









The babies are born 22 march:


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

Is the one in the middle a bit smaller? Love it's colouring though


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

PeachnZelda said:


> Is the one in the middle a bit smaller? Love it's colouring though


Yep, the splashed one is a bit smaller, but hope it will do fine anyway


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice litter!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks :-D


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I never will get tired of seeing pictures of tricolors that I didn't have to breed! I had more than enough of that, besides which now we can see a lot more of what is possible with these sets of genes. Keep up the good work! It's clear that you have a good handle on breeding nice black tricolors. I plan on breeding a few black tris, but concentrating on furthering my blue tris and yellow tris.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

moustress said:


> I never will get tired of seeing pictures of tricolors that I didn't have to breed! I had more than enough of that, besides which now we can see a lot more of what is possible with these sets of genes. Keep up the good work! It's clear that you have a good handle on breeding nice black tricolors. I plan on breeding a few black tris, but concentrating on furthering my blue tris and yellow tris.


Well, those babies are the first decent tricolor i have bred, i have had severel tricolor, but the were all pretty bad when it comes to the distribution of the 2 colors and the white markings. But hopefully i am getting there in time and getting some good types too 

My splashed mice looks wonderful though, i love when they're almost speckled all over the body  The hardest thing is getting the markings right on the tri's, i have several tri's with very little white, and maybe 1 or 2 black spots. They're so sweet but not quite the look they should have 

I even had a pretty blue tan dutch in a splashed/blue litter, she's going to another breeder that works with dutch so hopefully we'll get some pretty dutch mice in Denmark soon. I'll post some pics of my dutch in the gallery - she's very pretty, not the best type but very sweet


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The standard for tricolors does present a challenge to those who want to show them, which is the main point of having a standard.

I have had some really nice tricolors that were most covered in nice big solid splotches with just a little bit of white, and I think that's a great look. One needs to be careful to keep the colors and avoid excessive dilution, unless you are also interested in having a lot of BEW's.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

moustress said:


> The standard for tricolors does present a challenge to those who want to show them, which is the main point of having a standard.
> 
> I have had some really nice tricolors that were most covered in nice big solid splotches with just a little bit of white, and I think that's a great look. One needs to be careful to keep the colors and avoid excessive dilution, unless you are also interested in having a lot of BEW's.


I'm trying to get an even distribution of colors - approx. one third of each color.

I really don't want any BEW, thoug i like bone that kind of looks like BEW. I'm actually expecting bone babies with one of my young bone does. She has a good type, not the largest doe i've had but the colour is just perfect in my eyes! The buck is my colourpoint beige male Constantine.

Speaking of overmarked - i actually have an odd PEW doe, there's no way it can be PEW genetically, so it must be an overmarked pink eyed "something" :lol: From the same litter as the blue tan dutch doe.


----------

